# Barnaby Ate Gravy Granules!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barnaby*

Barnaby

Is he eating, drinking and eliminating o.k.?
I would keep a CLOSE eye on him and take him to the emergency vet immediately if anything is suspicious.

Did you try looking up what is in Gravy Granules.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh Barnaby, you old rascal 

I am glad he is okay and maybe he learned his lesson


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Amazing how quick they can be even at 13.

Hope Barnaby is still doing well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think Barnaby is just jealous of Tiny.....
Glad to hear he's okay! I would think it wouldn't be particularly dangerous, but might cause some diarrhea!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Barnaby
> 
> Is he eating, drinking and eliminating o.k.?
> I would keep a CLOSE eye on him and take him to the emergency vet immediately if anything is suspicious.
> ...


Thanks Karen, he seems fine, he ate some breakfast and is drinking normally. We went for a walk this afternoon and his poop was ok. I will watch him carefully though.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh Barnaby lol. I don't think it should do him any harm, might just give him a slight dodgy tummy. They never miss a chance when you drop something do they!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It's amazing what they find tasty. 

Sorry to hear how you suffered for it. :yuck: But glad he's doing well!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Barnaby you're too fast for your mama. I hope you're tummy has settled okay


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

He seems ok today, he went out for some salad (grass) last night, which is usually a sign he has a sore tummy, but he slept well and was his usual bouncy self this morning. We will add this to the list of things that have mysteriously found their way into his golden tummy. I swear this boy could find a bone in the desert!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Glad he's okay today.

"Oops" spoken from the kitchen is the best recall ever!


----------

